# Connecting the fridge to the cold outdoors



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Does it bother anyone else that it can be 40 or less outside and the fridge motor is running inside? SunFrost, I think, used to make one that was connected outside somehow but discontinued it from lack of interest. So I thought I'd throw out a query to the group - can this be done, can this be done by a mere mortal with a typical Kenmore fridge? Liese


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Do not let that mere mortal say; never.

But the brains of that poor Kenmore are gonna get a head ache because things just ain't cycling the way it thinks they should. . . . . .lol

When your using that big hole saw don't be hittin any of the coils.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The main problem would be avoiding cutting into coils in the refrigerator box, I would think. Otherwise, this idea can be made to work well--but the ones that I have seen were built-from-scratch refrigerators, rather than conversions of commercial refrigs.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Something to consider.

When it's that cold outside you are also having to heat the house. Hooking a frig up so the coils are are outside and the box is inside will work like a heat pump. Except that it's taking heat from inside your house and depositing it outside.

Sounds like a loser to me.

Now this idea may have some merit for the summer when you have to cool the house.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Just set an old non running refrigerator out on the porch and run out there every time you need something. 
If it gets cold enough, you can use it as a deep freeze. 
Or maybe not. LOL


----------



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

We have an up right freezer in our house that I just hate. Everthing falls out when opened. We have a root celler that is about 6x10 out from our house. Last year I bought one of those small Walmart chest freezers and put down there. The temps. are always cool in the root cellar and the freezer hardly ever comes on. I mostly keep frozen goat's milk and goat cheese in there for winter use until our goats freshen in late winter early spring. I figure that in the winter the little heat that the freezer does produce will help keep the patotoes and other vegies from freezing also that are in the cellar..


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, I have had lots of laughs reading them, some have been thought provoking too. Since we close off part of the house I have been tempted to set shelving up in the bedroom for the eggs and few things that actually need to be kept cool. 

Country Boy, how far below grade is your root cellar? And do you have any idea if the temp stays near or at 55* during the summer?

Thanks to all, Liese


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Consumer Reports did a little blurb on this issue not long ago - that the modern refrigerators can't handle colder areas - they get... "confused" for lack of a better term.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,

Here is the link to the SunFrost fridge that uses outside "coolth" -- no longer offered, but sounds good:
http://www.sunfrost.com/passive_refrig.html

Gary


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

hoofing it, . . . .yup thats what I was getting at.

"And now its time for the 500 watt defrost mode . . . .upps"

The ambient is 36 degrees and this here fancy control is trying to keep it at 40 degrees . . . . . .upps . . .better turn the heater on . . . 

And so forth

A very good reason to "go back" to the low tech controls.

One very good low tech control . . . .pull the plug out of the wall socket.

I'll stop now...........


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Gary, gotta try to remember to ask Larry why he quit offering that model.---(when I see him at the MREA fair in June)


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

Funny, but I was thinking about this the other day, refrigeration on a budget that is. Got me thinking back and I suddenly remembered how my grandparents (who lived in a home with grid power and a "normal" kitchen) always kept their refrigerator in the garage. The freezer was there, too. Every time we wanted something we had to go out to the garage and get it as kids. I always thought that was odd and never understood why. Of course, now I see the wisdom in it after all these years!


----------



## ed/IL (May 11, 2002)

If below freezing outside freeze some gator aid bottles and put in the fridge. I do this in my motor home. Also cool beer outside then put in fridge. Every little bit helps.


----------

